# Correct Era II Mitropa Consist ???



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

I just recently obtained my long coveted Maerklin Schnellzugwagon RED Mitropa 'Spiesewagon' in Nuremberg.

In reviewing the literature, I am under the impression that the Turd Reich did not provide First klasse accomodations, for the common folk anyway./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif

I now 'possess' two 'skirted' 'Schellzugwagons' klasse 2/3 coaches, two Mitropa coaches (spiese und Schlaf wagons) and two klasse 3 coaches.
My question is .......how were these Schnellzugwagons consisted ???


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I went through some of my back issues of MIBA (Model Railroad mag from Germany) to see if there was anything of help, all I could find for express trains was a special on an all coach train.

However, this MIBA Special may be of help:

http://www.miba.de/verlag/15087237.htm


----------

